# Unhealthy Coat



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my does has a weird looking coat that has been like this since I got her. It is not glossy and full like the other mice's are and it looks kind of oily. It is always kind of ruffled and is thinner than the others. Could there be a health reason her's is like that or is it just the way she is?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Picture would help please


----------

